# The Bike At The End Of The Beach - Pt2



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The photo journey continues - I should explain that I first cycled onto the beach about halfway along it & cycled to Filey (where I took many photos - two of which are below). I then cycled back the way I'd come to the end of the beach & took the photos in the first "The bike at the end of the beach" post. I then cycled partway back up the beach & met my wife (who'd had a late start that day) - by which time my bum was sore (I haven't cycled for ages) so I called it a day! 

Sitting having a coffee in Filey, looking up the coast towards Filey brig.










Took this because I liked the look of the sunlight on the water.










The bike in its new home under the stairs (I shall have to call it Harry ...... oh dear!).










Later that same day we went for a walk by the lake which is near the house & I took these photos - glorious end to a glorious day really 




























Ta for looking :thumbup:


----------

